# snow spreads, quality or quantity?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

for snow goose hunting... do you want more decoys that arent as good or less decoys that are good? like say bigfoot snows or avery snows, over windsocks... what would you rather have? 500 windsocks or 300 avery or bigfoot snows? or a little of both?


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I would love to have a huge FB spread. Unfortunately my 6 x 12 trailer isn't big enough to haul a big spread of FB's and my ATV. People got all worked up over the success the Avery boys had this spring. Of course you will kill more geese over a 600-1600 FB spread than a sock spread.
I am going to get some of the decoypaint and paint the heads of my snows. 
BTW, if we get together this fall and next spring we will have a huge spread. I just picked up 900 more plus what you guys have. :beer: 
I remember Andy and Aaron and those guys having about 1,500 socks out this spring and doing real well in SD.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

who is this? my bro cody is friends with them and i went on a few trips huntin with them. we got quite a few one time when i went...?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> I remember Andy and Aaron and those guys having about 1,500 socks out this spring and doing real well in SD.


They sold them all.

Every body and there brother has socks now. Go With somthing else.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

they didnt seel any of there snow goose decoys? there still in our back garage?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I saw that Aaron had them for sale acouple months back.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

In my opinion quality is better than quantity. We just sold all of our socks and are going to be running close to 400 Avery fullbodies with the new UVision paint on them. Should be a deadly combo


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Kyle, this is Jerry from WI.
I just don't have the means to buy 40 dozen FB's nor the space to carry them.
Most of the fields we hunt in in spring an ATV is needed to transport the spread.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Heck I would take 75 good quality decoys over 500 ****ty ones any day. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i take FB's over anything any day


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

IMO, I think numbers and motion are key for snows with location the biggest factor.
With that said, depending on the area you hunt whether it is worth investing in a big fb spread if you will have trouble getting in your fields.

I'll take a huge windsock spread when you have a good wind. Other than that, on a no wind, late season hunt, the realistic fb's would give you an edge.


----------

